# In search of a great calendar app



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

Suggestions for calendar apps?  I use the stock calendar on my phone, but wish to switch to using a calendar on the fire. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't found one yet that will sync properly with Google calendar. . .would also like to hear if anyone does.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I've got CalenGoo on my Fire and it syncs perfectly with my Google calenders. Love CalenGoo!! Use it on my phone as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh good!  I saw that one, but wasn't sure. . . . .will try it out.  Thanks!


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

You're welcome - hope you like it as much as I do, it's essential in my life


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Also checking out CalenGoo, thanks! Right now GCal is just a bookmarked website in my favorites & that's not cutting it


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks.  I plan to wait a few days to see if it becomes the app for the day.


----------



## slkissinger (Jul 29, 2010)

On my Android phone, I use Jorte. Just checked; it's not in Amazon's app market; so you may need to side load it onto your fire if you want to try it out: http://www.jorte.net/english/

It's free; so it might be worth the hassle to figure out side-loading it vs. paying for CalanGoo


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone found a spectacular one that syncs with Google Calendar?  Thought I'd ask before I start throwing down money.

And no, I don't like the (Silk) web version.....not enough detail.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sosha--

someone mentioned CalenGoo (I think) in another thread, let me look!

Betsy

_Edit: Merged Sosha's thread with prior calendar thread..._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BooksGalore said:


> Thanks. I plan to wait a few days to see if it becomes the app for the day.


Yeah. . .that's a good idea. . .like today's free app is an enhanced email program. . . .I'm hoping they have some other productivity apps free in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

You also might want to keep an eye out for Pocket Informant as well. 
I use it in the Apple world and it is feature rich.  I prefer it because of the way it does monthly views.
It has the capability of syncing to a Google Calendar but I do not use it.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

You'll definitely want to wait for Pocket Informant, if that one looks good to you.  I just checked and it has a big red X next to Fire.  Maybe the developer will optimize it for Fire someday soon.  And thanks for the suggest about CalenGoo.  It looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

CalenGoo is truly awesome, I've been using it for a couple of years. Totally worth the price.

Lisa M.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Bought CalenGoo, and am quite happy with it.    PI would be the best, if it is optimized for the Fire.  There's talk over on their website about Google not playing nice with the Fire, but it works seamlessly in Goo.  Anyway, the name's great.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Business Calendar has turned out to be my favorite. I like the way you can see all of the evens on the screen. swiping across dates opens them up in multi-day view.

I actually use multiple Google calendars. One for personal stuff, one for work, another for birthdays and anniversaries, and one that I have set as a call log (my SGS creates an entry for each call received). Since each calendar has a different color, it's easy for me to look at the calendar and see which events are for what.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

SGS?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CalenGoo is on sale for $2.99 right now. . .regularly $5.99


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Is there a calendar app that will sych with Microsoft Outlook calendar?


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

If you need to sync with your office exchange server for email, contact, and calendar a great one is Touchdown. The fire does not do exchange email natively. Touchdown works and syncs my work calendar with my fire, phone, iPad as well as email


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I use Business Calendar, from the Amazon Appstore, on my Android phone regularly, and am happy with it. It syncs with Google calendar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> SGS?


Well, it could mean Swedish Genealogical Society, but I think it's referring to a Samsung Galaxy S phone. 

Betsy


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm hoping for a good stand alone calendar app eventually.  Doesn't seem to be one available yet for the Fire.  I tried CalenGoo but it didn't work as I'd hoped.  Seems it only works off another calendar and since I don't use Google calendar it was useless.  I contacted Amazon CS and they are going to credit me with the $2.99 I paid for it.  

What I would like is a simple calendar that I can see the week or month in grid form with the actual entries in the box.  There are a couple where the entry is made but shows up as a colored block that you have to click on to see what it is.  Not too helpful if you need to find a certain appointment.  You're forced to wander around and click on different days to find anything.

If there is something available that I overlooked, please let me know.  I'd appreciate it!  Meanwhile I'll just keep using a paper pocket calendar.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Is there a calendar app that will sych with Microsoft Outlook calendar?


It is possible to set the Outlook calendar to sync with Google Calendar. And CalenGoo syncs with that beautifully. As I'd already been doing the Outlook to Google thing, CalenGoo worked just fine for me. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> What I would like is a simple calendar that I can see the week or month in grid form with the actual entries in the box. There are a couple where the entry is made but shows up as a colored block that you have to click on to see what it is. Not too helpful if you need to find a certain appointment. You're forced to wander around and click on different days to find anything.
> 
> If there is something available that I overlooked, please let me know. I'd appreciate it! Meanwhile I'll just keep using a paper pocket calendar.












Above is a screen shot of the weekly view Business Calendar from the Android Market. My Amazon App Store version works the same on my Android Phone, and I assume it is the same on the fire.










And above is the monthly view. If you have lengthy titles for your events, it doesn't work as slickly, of course. Mine never looks this good on monthly view!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It is possible to set the Outlook calendar to sync with Google Calendar. And CalenGoo syncs with that beautifully. As I'd already been doing the Outlook to Google thing, CalenGoo worked just fine for me. . . . .


Now I just have to figure out how to use Google Calendar. I would sync using the USB port, right?

Kindle Fire is due to arrive today!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OK - after THC showed his screen shots, I broke down and bought .... CalenGoo; both look good & Business Calendar is slightly cheaper in the Amazon App store; however, I have an Amazon gift card balance & CalenGoo was available for the Fire; otherwise I'd have to pay separately to get Business Calender from elsewhere to side load.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, Claw.....just what I was looking for!


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Rats...........just checked out Business Calendar at Amazon and it says it's not compatible with the Fire.


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

I was literally just thinking I needed a calendar app. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Now I just have to figure out how to use Google Calendar. I would sync using the USB port, right?
> 
> Kindle Fire is due to arrive today!


If you use Calengoo, it will sync with Google calendar wirelessly. Your Calengoo calendar will sync with your Fire wirelessly if you are connected to a wireless network.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

I need something that will sync with Ical I am an apple girl other then my fire


----------

